# Trip to Sri Lanka



## TomazK (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

didn't know where to exactly post this but here it goes 

I'm going to Sri Lanka in April/May and plan to shoot a lot. We won't be going to resorts and such but more to look at temples, a nice beach or two, the cities, tea pickers, we will be going to Adams Peak and to a Natural Reserve to check out some wildlife. 

My plan is to take some nice landscape and people shoots as well as usual stuff.

Do you have some good recommendations on what to bring? (Lenses, Bag, other stuff?)

Thanx 
T


----------

